# Audi S3 no haldex. Front wheel spin



## ces3r (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi! It's been awhile my Haldex stopped working. I only get front wheel spin when footing on 1st and 2nd gear. Car is stock, only kn air filter and decat. 

This is what I've done so far:
Replaced the brake light switch, because it showed a fault on vag com - no change.
Checked fuse - It's ok.
Checked on top of battery fuses - All ok.
Checked earth strap and Haldex control unit connector - Both are ok.

Don't know what else could it be? I remember when my haldex stopped working. I was driving to my house but my A/C wasn't working. Suddenly, the water temp started to go up and I got the hot water temp warning, pulled over and let it cool. It turned out to be the fuse on top of the battery that controls the fans that was blown, replace it and it all started working again. But, after that, the haldex stopped working.

Anyone knows what should I do? 

Also, when I log vag com 22 - AWD, it says no faults, but when I try to clear faults, it says no communication or dtc not supported by controller. 

Please help!!


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

did you check the fuse ?
I think it's number 31.


----------

